# Chicago and LAX check in for Coach



## Happy Camper (Apr 11, 2017)

How early can you check in for your train in LAX and Chicago? We will be having a 5 hour layover in LAX waiting for the Coastal Starlight. Can we check in for it that early? Can we wait in the seats they have in LAX for coach waiting area in the main hall if we have 5 hours to wait? I know they were wanting tickets for you to sit in those seats and we will have tickets but with a lot of time to wait. Is there lockers or luggage holding in LAX where we don't have to cart our carryons around? In Chicago hoping to get there a few hours early just to be there - don't like to get there last minute so hoping I can go ahead and check in there??? THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 11, 2017)

You don't really need to check-in unless you're handing over luggage as checked baggage. So long as you have tickets for that day's train you can simply show up anytime the station is open and wait as long as you like. There are no storage lockers anywhere because they don't make much money per square foot compared to other services. However, there is a baggage office at LAX where you can leave your bags for a fee. Other members can probably update us on the current rate per bag.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 11, 2017)

Unlike an airport, you don't have to "check in" for a train. If you are in a sleeper, there are Lounges at both LA and Chicago where you can wait that have comfortable seats and where you can leave your bags for free.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 11, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> If you are in a sleeper, there are Lounges at both LA and Chicago where you can wait that have comfortable seats and where you can leave your bags for free.


Seems doubtful seeing as how the name of the tread is...



Happy Camper said:


> Chicago and LAX check in for Coach


----------



## PVD (Apr 11, 2017)

I knew Chicago started the "boarding group" check in for coach, I did not know about LA. You are not required to check in, you can skip it as long as you are there before gate closing time. You take the chance on seating being what you like. If they are in a sleeper on either same day train they could use the lounge even if in coach on the other (since they mention a layover)


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 11, 2017)

I thought the Chicago check-in was voluntary so long as you approached the gate shortly before boarding time. Do I understand incorrectly?


----------



## PVD (Apr 11, 2017)

I think you are correct, I hope what I typed conveys that message. It can help to check in earlier to get a better seat, but not mandatory.


----------



## caravanman (Apr 11, 2017)

As far as I remember, at Chicago we could sit in the coach seat waiting area without showing any tickets, or sit in the large main hall without tickets. A short while before boarding proper was announced, we shuffled through into a holding area with more seats, showing tickets at this point. As soon as the train was ready, we were pointed to the correct platform.

At LAX we sat in the large main hall, again without showing any tickets. The line to board there forms in front of portable sign boards... keen types line up quite early.

Only one time we were allocated our coach seats at this line up point.

There is a nice garden area to the left of the main hall, (with your back to the main entrance) at LAX, which can make a nice alternative place to wait.

Both stations have had some alterations since my last visit, so the above may have changed...

I imagine to a certain extent security may have been tightened recently. I think some of "show your ticket" to sit and wait is about how you look, rather than fixed regulations... If you have your tickets anyway, all should be well.

Ed.


----------



## PVD (Apr 11, 2017)

https://www.amtrak.com/chicago-union-station-boarding

this is the page for the new Chicago specific policy


----------



## caravanman (Apr 11, 2017)

Yep, that is different to how it was last time I was there. Seems a bit more kindergarten railroad now.

Are seats assigned at "check in" ?

Ed.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 11, 2017)

caravanman said:


> Yep, that is different to how it was last time I was there. Seems a bit more kindergarten railroad now.
> 
> Are seats assigned at "check in" ?
> 
> Ed.


Why trust adults to handle their own affairs when you can micromanage the boarding process for them? Makes sense that Amtrak would choose a staff focused solution when every other company is focusing on reducing unnecessary and extraneous employee involvement. Apparently order of boarding is determined with the new kindergarten boarding process, indirectly leading to better seat selection for those at the top of the queue.


----------



## PVD (Apr 11, 2017)

Boarding in groups based on time of check in or priority category is pretty typical in airlines or cruise ships, I'm not sure it qualifies as micromanaging. Now you can check in, get a group, and go on your merry way until just before boarding instead of hanging around by the gate hoping to get on earlier to get a better seat. To me, that's an improvement.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 11, 2017)

PVD said:


> Boarding in groups based on time of check in or priority category is pretty typical in airlines or cruise ships, I'm not sure it qualifies as micromanaging. Now you can check in, get a group, and go on your merry way until just before boarding instead of hanging around by the gate hoping to get on earlier to get a better seat. To me, that's an improvement.


In the case of a legacy airline I'm allowed to pick my specific seat at time of booking so there is little need to worry about my boarding group unless I travel with too much carryon luggage. In the case of Southwest, which is the only US airline I've flown that uses boarding groups as indirect seat selectors, you can manage your group without having to wait in line or interact with any staff. In my experience you can think of the boarding groups as working something like this.

A01-30 = A-List or Full Fare

A31-60 = WGA + Early Bird

B01-30 = Timely check-in

B31-60 = Untimely check-in

C01-30 = Last Minute check-in

You can simply show up to the airport when you please with your boarding group already determined through your own actions hours, days, or even weeks or months before you left home/work on your way to start your trip. You control your assigned group yourself, you control when you arrive, and you never need to physically wait in line or involve the staff in any way. Which in the case of US airlines is a good thing in my view. To me that's a fairly significant difference compared to how Amtrak is currently handling it. I'm not that familiar with cruise ship protocol so I'll withhold any comment on that aspect.


----------



## caravanman (Apr 12, 2017)

Is the $20 "legacy fee" a one time payment allowing priority boarding each trip, or is it $20 each time you travel?

I will be in group B, as an old geezer, I never seem to achieve class A status in any walk of life... 

Ed.


----------



## PVD (Apr 12, 2017)

Except that the legacy airlines are putting a price on seat selection either by ticket price or status..Advance seat selection and carry-on space (also become a chargeable item) are the real issues on the airlines, not when you board. You're just swapping one annoyance for another.


----------



## Eric S (Apr 12, 2017)

caravanman said:


> Is the $20 "legacy fee" a one time payment allowing priority boarding each trip, or is it $20 each time you travel?
> 
> I will be in group B, as an old geezer, I never seem to achieve class A status in any walk of life...
> 
> Ed.


In Chicago, $20 is the one-day access pass to the Legacy Club (lounge). So you'd have to pay the $20 each time you travel (unless, I suppose, you departed Chicago twice in one day).

They do offer monthly and yearly passes as well but it appears that you'd still have to pay $10 each time for priority boarding - they monthly and yearly passes grant access to the lounge but not priority boarding.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 13, 2017)

In Chicago, Coach passengers not in the Legacy Lounge, check-in to receive a Boarding number (Letter and a number), sorta like Southwest Airlines does. It is first come first serve. The one day $20 pass gets you Priority Boarding. The Coach passengers line up in the Great Hall. Those with disabilities, small children, senior citizens, etc. sit in the old Coach waiting area to board before those waiting in the Great Hall. Those passengers who do not check in can board once everyone else has been called to board, in other words, they get what is left in the Coach seating.

In LA, there is no need to check in, unless checking your bags, or asking the Baggage Room to hold your bags for a few hours


----------



## JJJJust (Apr 20, 2017)

Did LAX end the procedure of having coach passengers queue for seat assignments?

When I was there last year, there were lines for coach passengers on LD trains at the ticket window so they could receive seat/car assignments.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Apr 25, 2017)

caravanman said:


> Is the $20 "legacy fee" a one time payment allowing priority boarding each trip, or is it $20 each time you travel?
> 
> I will be in group B, as an old geezer, I never seem to achieve class A status in any walk of life...
> 
> Ed.


Old Geeser, if over 55, wait in the coach priority waiting area so "you" as an old geeser don't need to worry about A, B, or C.


----------



## PVD (Apr 25, 2017)

Technically, it's 62


----------



## caravanman (Apr 29, 2017)

Bingo to passing both those numbers. 

Ed.


----------



## blackpup (Apr 29, 2017)

PVD said:


> https://www.amtrak.com/chicago-union-station-boarding
> 
> this is the page for the new Chicago specific policy


So, I have a question on the 62 and over crowd getting into B boarding. Is it only the 62 and over that can board, or can the travelling companion that is under 62 also board in B class with the 62 and over person.

In other words, my husband is over 62 and I'm under 62, would we be able to board together in class B.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Apr 30, 2017)

blackpup said:


> PVD said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.amtrak.com/chicago-union-station-boarding
> ...


The group letters like B are misleading. Neither group A nor group B board with general passengers from the Great Hall which is lettered lines A, B, C from my experience in Chicago. The group B refers to the priority waiting rooms(the old waiting rooms) next to the south concourse which is for seniors, military, handicap and so forth. These group B people board after the priority boarders from the Legacy Lounge. Note that active military persons can use and board from the Legacy Lounge without paying the $20 fee. While I don't officially know, I assume a senior person's spouse or traveling companion should be able to use the group B waiting room along with the senior passenger. That would not necessarily include "multiple" family members or traveling companions.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 30, 2017)

Generally, A senior is allowed a companion, whether a spouse, or friend. My daughter travels with me on long trips just to help me if needed. No one has ever questioned her accompanying me and she is obviously younger.


----------

